# المحاكاة الهندسية في (5) محاضرات باستخدام Solidworks simulation 2013



## عبدالله وتاري (19 أكتوبر 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRHWx-V8XNc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZOM9zaQ6gY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swyoOB48keE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jx5BvReZi-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwZgLynskb8


----------



## korzaty (31 أكتوبر 2013)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## engineer (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

